# Funny thought about Lampe



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

You know all the conspiracy theories regarding Ewing and the "fixed" draft that got him to NYC? Well, we can put that one to rest now because, how about the conspiracy theory about one of the top-rated talents in the draft inexplicably falling to the 30th pick?

If Lampe becomes a player and really becomes Dirk II, let the conspiracy theories ring out loud. David Stern, laying down the law after the Spurs/Nets ratings debacle: the Knicks shall rise again!


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

Thats BullS*it.....Theres No Conspiracy


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Knicks will finally have rookies who can contribute today and stop trading for veterans.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Why not a Conspiracy? It can Go like this...The Memo the NBA sent previously to teams regarding Lampe's contract from FIBA (that world renowned institution) stating that Lampe is cleared to play in the NBA without restitution to Real Madrid, that there are NO CONTRACTUAL ISSUES regarding Lampe turns out to be erroneous. The NBA sent out a second Memo stating that the information in the first Memo is wrong. The NEW Memo states that Real Madrid holds rights to Lampe until 2008. In real small print there is that buyout thing for $1.8 mil. Euro dollars or $2.2 mil. U.S. This Memo is disseminated to NBA teams just before the draft, not really giving teams time to go over the fine print in the memo...they just know that Real Madrid holds this guys right till 2008 and it's in the millions. Layden knows the real deal. I don't care how terrible Lampe was supposed to look in workouts or whatever he should have never FELL to #30. Stern must have felt sorry for Layden after he saw Layden pick Sweetney with the 9th pick. I know, I know, a lot of you guys like him, but we have guys like him already. I don't know who else we could have drafted at that slot, but I was mad as hell we got him. I wanted Lampe, but hey I got him anyway. That's my Conspiracy Theory.


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

Sweetney has Long Arms, He is better than Othella,SPoon, & KT already. whats the problem. Whats all the fascination with lampe at #9, You all are too busy looking for the next Dirk. We need Low Post Help, Not a potential dirk Nowitski with contract Problems. We got Lampe & I'm Happy, But We'll see If Lampe was worthy of the #9, & If Swetney wasn't worthy of #9...SO lets put all the Sweetney Bashing to rest.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm not looking for the next Dirk, I'm just looking for a PLAYA. In a couple of weeks the Boston Summer League Games begin. It'll be great to see what we are working with. As for Sweetney, I don't know much about the guy, I just know a lot of people like him. But saying that, what I heard about him was size wise he might be undersized for the PF, second, people say he plays BELOW the RIM. Third, not least I heard he benched 185 only 3 times. So hearing that, when we drafted I wasn't excited at all. As a matter of fact I was perplexed. I knew that the Knicks worked out Lampe Wed. night, the night before the draft. I was wondering what they didn't see in him to pass him up. Layden thinks that Lampe has the capacity and will eventually play Center. The kid is still growing and is projected to top out at 7'2". All you can do is hold your breath that the Knicks #1 European Scout Kevin Wilson who said he's seen Lampe play in about 15 games this past year. Let's hope he did his homework, unlike Tapscott. It's amazing he still has a job in the NBA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sweetney is a playa and Lampe is an added Bonus. They will both be a HUGE part of the rebirth of the Knicks in the NBA. Which I am glad for.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I dunno about sweetne but who gives a crap about conspiracies. If lampe is dirk 2 or rick smitts or whatever, we earned him.


----------

